# Brown spots on leaves



## Geraldine (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello !

Can someone help me : I have spots on my paphio (american type)...what's happen ?
Many thanks 
Géraldine


----------



## Ray (Apr 19, 2020)

They look like bacterial infections from standing water droplets. They also look to be done, so I wouldn’t be concerned unless they spread.

OK, I have to ask... what’s an ”American-type” paph?


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 19, 2020)

many thanks for your prompt reply 
There were few spots initially and then, more but it seems ok. I was thinking that this was maybe due to direct sunlight during a small period (end morning).
For the name of this one : no idea ...someone told me that it was an American type I will send you a picture


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 19, 2020)

OK, I have to ask... what’s an ”American-type” paph?[/QUOTE]

Not sure about the exact name...here you are, with the flowers when I got it (in February 2020):


----------



## Ray (Apr 20, 2020)

Interesting how regional nicknames can be.

I have always known such complex hybrids as "bulldogs" and I mentally connected them with England! (Of course, I lived not far from Black & Flory in England when I was a child, and they had a lot of those...)


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 21, 2020)

yes interesting


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2020)

and the plant looks a bit 'dry'.


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 23, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> and the plant looks a bit 'dry'.



many thanks for your post. I bath it once a week for 10-15 min as explained by the seller.
Do you think I should do this more often ? Like every 5 days ? Or 6 days ? 
Many thanks in advance )) as sais I am a real beginner and I need to learn a lot  
Good Night


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2020)

It all depends on you temp and humidity.
I would pour through a water twice a week in Spring and more in summer. The mix should be moist, not wet or soggy. DONT stand it in water.


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 27, 2020)

Some years ago I had something similar in my Paph. Prime Child. Although the spot never was eliminated, the infection was controled using Mancoceb. (2 gr/L). Hope it be useful.


----------



## Geraldine (May 18, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> It all depends on you temp and humidity.
> I would pour through a water twice a week in Spring and more in summer. The mix should be moist, not wet or soggy. DONT stand it in water.


Ok, this is well noted. many thanks for your precious advice


----------



## Geraldine (May 18, 2020)

SuperPaph said:


> Some years ago I had something similar in my Paph. Prime Child. Although the spot never was eliminated, the infection was controled using Mancoceb. (2 gr/L). Hope it be useful.


Ok, I will try 
many thanks


----------

